# showing teeth



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

not sure if should post under aggression.My GSD has NEVER shown teeth.See so many posts of dogs showing teeth then attacking.Sems mostly smaller dogs WHAT does showing teeth mean-all out there do your GSD dogs show their teeth and when


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

My GSD, Mace, usually snarls when he's playing with my friends GSD. Her dog can get snarky with him and Mace shows his teeth and will snap a couple of times, telling her to back off. I dont think its full on agression just him telling her to back off. If dogs want to bite each other they will, showing teeth is just another way they communicate.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

has Mace ever shown teeth to you?I have had quite a few dogs in past that would show teeth to me but never actually attacked.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh Gosh no!! He would probably commit suicide if he accidentally snapped at me, or shown any agression towards me, lol. He's a total momma's boy. 

Showing teeth is their way of saying "back off" just like a growl is another form of communication. If YOUR dog is showing teeth towards you or snapping at you, seek a behaviorist. I would treat it completely different if my dog showed these bahaviors towards people (because that is unacceptable), but I do allow him to communicate with other dogs that I and he knows (to a point).


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

If Risa ever bared her teeth at me, I would seriously reconsider what I was doing or about to do (it's never happened). Snarling, much like growling, is a way for dogs to communicate with us/other dogs. Basically, they're telling you they're not comfortable and asking you to back off. I wouldn't recommend anyone punish a dog for growling/snarling because you could cause them to stop warning you completely. Then you get a dog who bites without warning--because you taught them not to!!

However, if you're having issues with your dog growling/snarling/snapping at you, I'd HIGHLY recommend you get in touch with a qualified behaviorist.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Also, growling, snapping, snarling ect arent always a prelude to an attack. Many times dogs will use these behaviors to scare you off so they DONT have to fight for it. And if push came to shove most wont even fight (attack), IMO.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Is growling-showing teeth a sign of a fearful/defensive dog rather than a true aggressive dog? Is it different when shown between dogs or directed toward humans??


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

It always means 'Back off, give me space.' Whether directed towards another dog or a human. I also agree with GSDluver4lyfe that most dogs will growl/snarl/show teeth/air snap LONG before they actually make contact. It's all communication and perfectly natural for dogs. I think it's just humans that tend to 'freak out' over it and get super worried.









Showing teeth isn't restricted to fearful or aggressive dogs. All dogs, assuming they were socialized properly, have these communication gestures. It's the same as me saying: "Leave me alone. PLEASE, back off. HEY! I said LEAVE!" As to whether it's more prevalent in fearful dogs/aggressive dogs, I really can't say. I don't have the experience to make that call.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

My fearful food guarder, Moose, often shows his teeth to Bison when he wants him to back off. 

He does show teeth to people when he is guarding food, at least with him the progression is.

1. Ears back, eyes wide
2. Show teeth
3. Growl
4. Lunge and snap (no bite)

Bison sometimes shows his teeth to Moose when they are sparing. Never to people, unless you count right before he bites the sleeve in SchH, but that is just because his mouth is opened so wide. LOL.

I wouldn't worry if he is showing teeth while playing with another dog.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Shilo has never shown her teeth at me but she has at other dogs. But on the flip side, one of my chihuahuas shows his teeth when he is excited. He usually does it when I come home from work and he is doing his happy wiggles. 

I think it depends on the dog and the situation.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

maybe your chi is smiling? I had geyhound and another mixed hound that would greet family by showing teeth-we always called it a 'SMILE'.always butt wiggles ears back happy thing.Both these dogs would also do a teeth show when guarding food-feeling uncertain-threatened but body language WAAY diff from smile ?Not sure but some teeth showing seems VERY different from greeting smile or dog play.Is there such a thing as dominant display/warning with teeth when shown to human?Jake has never shown either type.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca shows her teeth when playing with other dogs she likes, but it is different than the way she lifts her lip when she is reactive to another dog.

You can see in this photo, she shows teeth as she is playing with her best friend-- not aggressive:




















The difference is she is showing ALL her teeth in a line. When she is reactive towards another dog-- such as if a strange dog comes up and sniffs her face for an extended period and she doesn't like it, she only lift her lips over the front (canine) teeth (wrinkling her lips) the rest stay covered.

She also _appears_ to be lifting her lip or snarling at times when she reaches for a chew or bone, but is not being aggressive in this case either:


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna does the same with Bianca when playing with friends...other than that I've never seen her snarl/bare teeth any other way...unless she's laying on her back being goofy. 

If she did start snarling/baring teeth at me, I'd get to a vet ASAP to rule out a medical reason before starting with a trainer.


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

Showing teeth could be pure play, a friendly warning or the first signal for a catastrophe, is not only the teeth but also the body language that goes around.
As good owner you have to learn how to read the body language of your dog to predict and prevent.


----------



## slovakattack (Oct 9, 2009)

I brought my little guy home and at 8weeks old he snarled his teeth at me a couple of times after I caught him doing some things he shouldnt have been. I simply corrected it like his mother wouldm grabbed him by the scruff of his neck, he yellped and I said fuj! i did that a few times during the course of the week, problem solved. He hasnt done it since, and I wasnt about to risk him showing me his teeth at 3 years old 105 pounds....


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I can see when Bianca playing with friends a kinda smile along with teeth showing.The pic of her grabbing treat is soo neat cause it is soo exagerrated and could be labeled "be scared be very scared!!"Since Jake is NOT dog friendly haven't ever seen my dog show teeth in play with another dog.I have long history of getting to learn to live with my rescue.When I used prong collar and corrections I was bitten but NEVER saw teeth show just a bite.We have come to a good working relationship/understanding but guess my question was do some dogs NEVER show teeth.Never seen that from Jake.


----------



## slovakattack (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes some dogs never do, I had my last guy for only four years as he had sucumb to his illness, in the four years we had him, that guy never showed his teeth, ever( big period).


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ttalldogI have long history of getting to learn to live with my rescue.When I used prong collar and corrections I was bitten but NEVER saw teeth show just a bite.We have come to a good working relationship/understanding but guess my question was do some dogs NEVER show teeth.Never seen that from Jake.


If he was a rescue, it could be possible that he was corrected previously for snarling/growling. Some dogs if they are punished for showing teeth or growling will then learn not to growl or not to show teeth, and instead go straight to a bite. They learn that growling or showing teeth equals punishment so they don't do it but they have not learned to not be aggressive, just not to give that particular warning sign.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I never thought about that-I think you may be right!!!He was def not handled right-even had his canines filed by prev owner so punishing for showing teeth growling makes sense.He also does not growl.


----------

